# [SOLVED] is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop



## tierra

I'm not sure if my desktop is running warm or not. 

I was wondering if there is a way to know and how to do it.

Also, I heard that if you go into your bios you can fix it to monitor the heat - is this so and if so how (I have windows 7 desktop Dell Studio XPS)? I know it's F2 to get into my bios, but never have done anything with my bios, so not sure what to do once I get into them.

Fans are working well.

Thank you.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

there are hundreds of software monitoring applications.

Yes the BIOS is most accurate but since you have an OEM computer (one that is made by a manufacturer) you may not be able to see all the information in the BIOS.

To get into the BIOS that is the bit were you will see press del or press f2 to enter setup or cmos when you first switch on your computer. Some software apps can show incorrect readings. All you can do in an OEM BIOS is look at things you cannot change anything and if you have high temps changing settings wont help anyway.

Some software applications are:- CPUID hardware monitor, HWINFO and Real Temp (only works on systems with an intel cpu).

Computers generally get hot because they get dusty inside, the best way to resolve this is to get a can of compressed air, open the computer up (switch it off first) and blow the dust out.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

The CPUID one that GBL refers to is quite popular HWMonitor CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Thank you.

The computer is kept clean and was cleaned last month and this weekend when I checked the fans. Not very dirty, but got dirtier faster than normal (we had a super humid summer). 

I'll try one of the programs you listed - are any of them free (I'm low income (Social Security))?
*
BTW, what temps should it run and what temps are a warning that there is a problem and it's too warm?*

Also, since I rarely use the Admin and stay in the general account, will I be able to check in the general account or need to switch accounts?


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

they are all free.

Temperature depends on what cpu you have inside your computer, different cpus can have different max temps.

what is the complete model number of your dell computer?


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Thank you.

I don't know where to find the model number. However, under computer properties I have this screen shot (see attachment).

Which would be the easiest to use for someone not too tech knowledgeable?


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Belarc Advisor will give you this info (also free) Belarc Advisor - Free Personal PC Audit, for software, hardware and security configuration information on your computer. Software license management, IT asset management, cyber security audits, and more.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

That's fine for knowing the cpu, generally you do not want your temps to go past 70 degrees c.

BTW the model number for you system will either be at the front or the back, but that doesn't really matter now.

If your computer was getting really hot then it would slow down or even crash and reboot. Use CPUID Hardware monitor (google is your friend) and you will be able to see what temperatures your system has.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Thank you.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

When I say 70 degrees C thats 70 degrees c when your doing things on it. If your system says 70 degrees when your just looking at hardware monitor then you have a big problem.

Good luck.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

70C is 158F - that's quite high!

I'm sleep deprived so won't download a program until get some sleep.

BTW, both front and back had no model number just the service tag and - same with the top had the windows and service tag with express service numbers - no model number anywhere that I can find.

Thank you.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Google the Service Tag and/or Express Service numbers to see the precise specs.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Thank you.

I downloaded; however, there are several different temperatures. Which ones do I need to monitor and do these look ok? (see attachment).


----------



## Tyree

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

The CPU Core Temps show good and Voltages are within specs.
But the TMPINO (Northbridge or Mobo temp) is showing a 127C (260F) but I'm doubting that is correct.
If you're not experiencing any problems I wouldn't be concerned as OEM PC's often have issues with HWMonitor as well as some other 3rd party apps.
Boot to the Bios, usually the most accurate source for temps/voltages, and look under PC Health, or something similar, to see the temps.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Thank you. 

Actually, I have been having some strange things going on with the computer including weird popups, crashes and BSODs. That's why I was wondering about the temperatures.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

What popups?
BSOD's are commonly hardware related.
When you get a BSOD, post the Error Codes. They are there to assist in locating the problem(s).
Post the Service Tag and Express Service numbers and we can find the specs of the PC.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Hi Tyree,

I do know to get the BSOD error code. The BSOD was too quick for me to read or write it down - any way to keep it up longer?

I think it may be a Studio XPS 8100 

Service tag 29505378349 

express service code DJYQNN1

It started out as a popup about my network. Popups more and more longer I was on. I posted to Win7 they had me post to malware then to networking. In the meantime if on long and the popups on network rapid then crashes and BSOD. So trying not to stay on computer much (I'm usually on for hours at a time) and I'm busy anyway and can't stay on the computer. 

I was suspicious as the longer on the computer the worse it was getting. So thought was overheating and checked the fans, re-cleaned (was pretty clean, but dirtier than normal for <month, but unusually humid summer), etc.

Not had the message since I changed my DNS on my router; however, not staying on for as long as usual. And the next two weeks probably won't get a chance to stay on more than 1-3 hours at most at a time (if the computer is still working).

Thank you


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

you need to stop the auto reboot when you get a blue screen of death and this is how you do it,

right click computer > then select properties > then click on advanced system settings > then click settings under the start up and recovery then uncheck auto restart under system failure then ok and then apply and ok.

when you get a blue screen it will now stay on screen so you can write down the error. This means you will have to press the reset button on your system to get rid of the BSOD and get back into windows.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

it is a Studio XPS 8100 - saw it in the bios

Didn't know where to look for the temperature - nothing like PC Health. I have:

system info

standard CMOS features

advanced bios features

advanced chipset features

boot device configuration

power management setup

bois security features

save and exit

exit without saving


Thank you.

Disregard this I found it - I'm a bit sleep deprived.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

did you look in system info or advance bios features?

no under system failure halfway down the screen wher it says automatically restart, uncheck the box.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Reset is just the start button - right?

system info I looked didn't check out advanced bios - will now.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

your case will have a start button and a reset button. You will have to press the reset button on your case when you get a bsod (after writing it down) because windows will freeze.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Advanced bois has CPU Features - just what is enabled or disabled 
and also USP Device settings - nothing about temperatures.

I only have a start button - no restart button.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

ok then press that the system will shut off then you will have to press it again to turn the system on again.

did you switch off the auto restart?


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Thank you.

Yes - it's switched off.

Anyway to find out what the original BSOD message was?

Thank you.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

yes post your dump files on here and we will tell you or look at your dump files and google the error code.

Google tells you everything.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

You could also try WhoCrashed which analyses the logs for you and may be able to pinpoint the driver responsible.

When you've read through the article click on *Free downloads* in the left column, scroll down to its link then click on *Download free home edition* and you can Save it to run whenever.


----------



## satrow

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

"Google tells you everything" <- yes, filtering out all the irrelevant stuff is pretty tricky and time-consuming though!

If you want a diagnosis based on your error logs and crash dumps, etc., follow the instructions here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html attach the logs back here and we'll try to work out what's been happening.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

From Who Crashed:


Code:


Crash Dump Analysis
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Crash dump directory: C:\Windows\Minidump

Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.

On Sat 9/21/2013 4:30:22 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\092013-28220-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x75B80) 
Bugcheck code: 0x109 (0xA3A039D8A2B90B0F, 0xB3B7465EF5374721, 0xFFFFF8800316F5C0, 0x2)
Error: CRITICAL_STRUCTURE_CORRUPTION
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that the kernel has detected critical kernel code or data corruption.
This might be a case of memory corruption. More often memory corruption happens because of software errors in buggy drivers, not because of faulty RAM modules. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 

On Sat 9/21/2013 4:30:22 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0) 
Bugcheck code: 0x109 (0xA3A039D8A2B90B0F, 0xB3B7465EF5374721, 0xFFFFF8800316F5C0, 0x2)
Error: CRITICAL_STRUCTURE_CORRUPTION
Bug check description: This indicates that the kernel has detected critical kernel code or data corruption.
This might be a case of memory corruption. More often memory corruption happens because of software errors in buggy drivers, not because of faulty RAM modules. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Conclusion
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2 crash dumps have been found and analyzed. No offending third party drivers have been found. Consider configuring your system to produce a full memory dump for better analysis.


Read the topic general suggestions for troubleshooting system crashes for more information. 

Note that it's not always possible to state with certainty whether a reported driver is actually responsible for crashing your system or that the root cause is in another module. Nonetheless it's suggested you look for updates for the products that these drivers belong to and regularly visit Windows update or enable automatic updates for Windows. In case a piece of malfunctioning hardware is causing trouble, a search with Google on the bug check errors together with the model name and brand of your computer may help you investigate this further.

*Thank you Everyone!!!!*

With the WhoCrashed log do I still have to follow the instructions left by Satrow or do you have enough info.

BTW, it's only been a few months since this computer was reformatted. (although, maybe not done properly?)

almost immediately after running and posting I got an error message from Norton (see attachment).


----------



## hellfreak008

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Speedfan is a free and very handy utility to monitor temperatures of different computer components and fan speeds. Since you have a Dell product, it will offer added functionality. Very easy to install. 
SpeedFan - Access temperature sensor in your computer


----------



## satrow

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

0x109 bugchecks are usually bad driver or hardware -related.

No amount of driver/software removing/updating will fix a hardware problem so testing your hardware is a must. (MemTest86+ for 7+ passes, booted and run from a USB stick should be the first hardware test.)

Yes, please follow the BSOD Sticky so that we have some *real* data to work with. That way, we should be able to pinpoint any known or likely BSOD triggers amongst your drivers and running software (Norton is already on my list: uninstall it fully, use their tool to ensure it's all gone, then install MSE during testing).


----------



## Tyree

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Speedfan is for fans and rarely renders accurate temps/volatgaes.
That error is from Norton. Norton is a system hog, wants to evaluate everything your system does and noted for problems.


----------



## gcavan

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Once installed and configured, Speedfan is a perfectly serviceable and reasonably accurate monitor for temps voltages and fans. It will also allow you to configure more (or less) agressive fan profiles.

My problem with it is all the garbage which hitches a ride when you install it. Not including the extra toolbars and the change in your default homepage, there are four other 'utilities' which attempt to install themselves.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

You can just ignore that Norton alert should you get it in future and while there's no definitive answer, it's believed it's down to a Definition server error - so instead of going to Support, just click on Cancel and run a manual check for updates instead of downloading ~160MB of them that the first step instructs.

The second one it gives should you continue to get them is to run a scan with NPE, but mine has always came up clean and I'm quite happy with my Norton 360 Gold.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Thank you - all so very much.

The speedfan just sounds like a way for malware to attach to the system. 

I'll start running the tests now; however, need to leave in an hour so will post what I get done and when I get home finish.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

OS is win 7 home premium 64 bit
Original OS is the same; however, I did reformat last summer
OEM verision from disk sent by dell
System is refurbished from Dell (went through years of dhell) I think I got the system in Nov 2010 - motherboard and harddrive and maybe memory had been replaced while under warranty.

Studio XPS 8100 
Not sure about how to find the following:
· CPU
· Video Card
· MotherBoard
· Power Supply - brand & wattage

sending screen shots of device manager

SO I'm not sure what to do with the autoruns or the Run > System Health Report not running.

Thank you


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

here are screen shots from autoruns


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Speedfan is not malware its just not the right type of thing to use for monitoring temps it is for controlling fans.

please download Speccy - Download the free version this will tell us everything apart from the brand and wattage of power supply. To tell us the power supply brand and wattage open up your case (with the power off) and look at the power supply (that is the box that the plug goes into). The power supply will have a label on it that says what make and wattage it is.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

I think the power supply (hard to read - even with glasses and magnifying glass (I'm old)) Chacany Model CPB09-001B(50-60Hz)
100 - 127V/10A
200-240V/5A
UP/N D350R003L

attachments on other things including photo of the power supply

although followed MS on how to find the video card - couldn't do that.

Let me know what else to do or how to do it.

Thank you very much!



Thank you.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Here's the spacey.

Do I need SpeedFan? - if so will download when I get home as have to leave.

Thank you.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Your GPU is a 5670 that requires 400W minimum.
Your PSU is a poor quality 350W Chicony.
You do NOT need Speedfan. It is for fans and rarely offers accurate Temp/Voltage readings.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

your power supply isn't powerful enough to run your graphics card and system properly and could end causing you major problems.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Do you think that's it? 

What do I do, buy a new Power Supply? What and where and how much? Is it easy to switch out - I'm no Social Security and struggling financially so will have to do myself if I can afford to buy it. 

Never have repaired hardware before or upgraded - so not sure how to do.

I ran the driver verifier and nothing happened. Should I undo the restore point?

Any chance something else is going on?

Thank you.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

you should look for a seasonic or xfx 450w, how much is dependent on where you buy it from.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Could it be anything else?

Will I be able to replace the power supply myself?

xfx seems to be discontinued.

Thank you.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

they are two different makes typing seasonic or xfx 450w would not bring up anywhere where you can buy. I could give you links but I do not know where in the world you are.

yes a bad psu can cause all sorts of problems.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

I don't know what a psu is? 

What's the difference with the above?


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

psu = power supply

Both are made by the same company and that company makes the best power supplies you can get which is called seasonic, xfx are a subsiduary.

where in the world are you and I could provide you some links?

And yes you can take out the old psu and replace it, many people including myself build their own computers which include fitting all the parts required. I would never buy a computer and always build.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

I'm in Seattle, WA, USA (close to downtown, basically housebound and don't drive - so limited to where I can get to).

Would I be able to get the instructions on how to replace once I get it?

Any thing else that could be the problem?

The original computer was a present (I can't afford one) and was dell and so many, many hardware problems over the years that they replaced with the Studio XPS 8100.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

did you do any of the advice mentioned in post 38 by satrow? I will post the link to the page http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...toring-temperature-in-a-desktop-719849-2.html

One of those power supplies could cost you upto $80 or more


----------



## Tyree

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

SeaSonic-XFX-Antec HGC & ECO are top quality.

SeaSonic built and a good bang for buck: Antec NeoECO C NEO ECO 520C 520W ATX12V 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

Before removing the old PSU, draw a diagram and/or take p[ics of all the power connections. Disconnect all power connections, remove the 4 screws securing the PSU to the case and remove the PSU.
Installation is the reverse order of removal.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Thank you. Anything else or is that everything?

I thought the BSOD was about RAM?

Thank you.

Satrow said to post here so that's what I've been doing this morning.

Should I have posted elsewhere?


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

no it was suggested the you test the ram using a program called metest, click on the link and re read the post it had suggestions on what you should try. did you test the RAM?

Also the link Tyree has just given you shows you a good make of psu that you could replace.

Even if replacing the psu does not fix your problem you should replace it anyway because you are underpowering your computer at the moment and if you continue to do so eventually the whole system will die and will not be fixable.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

I started to look at the hardware diagnostics but am getting overwhelmed and will come back to them to work on them later. 

My computer is clean of malware.

Thank you everyone!

I used the Dell RAM test - not the metest (what link?) - if that's the one to do on the link that Satrow sent, I'll do late - maybe tomorrow or later today - really feeling overwhelmed. 

And if it's something I need to fix and can't afford I don't know what good buying a power supple would be. I'll think about it.

Thank you - everyone.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

you download memtest86 onto a usb drive or cd satrow gave you link for it. If you are getting overwhelmed go back to the beggining of this thread and do the suggestions one by one.


----------



## satrow

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Attaching the collection App and screenshots is *not* required, please re-read and *carefully* follow the linked instructions this time :grin:



satrow said:


> If you want a diagnosis based on your error logs and crash dumps, etc., follow the instructions here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html attach the logs back here and we'll try to work out what's been happening.


Download the collection app and Autoruns - into your *DOCUMENTS* folder.

Right-click the app and select *'Run as Administrator'*, accept the AutoRuns EULA.

*Wait* 10-15 minutes, by which time it should be complete.

(I don't often read Perfmon, skip it this time)

There will be a new *folder* found in Documents named *Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2* zip this *folder* and attach it to a reply.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

I did the above and posted them here earlier. Should I run again?

nothing much happened with DRIVER VERIFIER - Windows 8, 7 & Vista - it seems to have run but nothing generated to post.

health systems report shows nothing

I'll finish 6 later; however, nothing much happened with the first part Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista - seemed to run but nothing generated to report.

I'm tired and will work on this later - probably tomorrow.

Thank you so very much.


----------



## satrow

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Please, stop attaching images and files that aren't asked for or needed - just spend a few minutes re-reading what's actually being expected from you.

I need 1 zipped *folder* - nothing else.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Here's the zip folder - sorry, with all the downloads thought something besides the zip should be added.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Thank you everyone!

I contacted a computer seller for low income in Seattle and asked if they had the seasonic or xfx 450w and if I could get it from them and they sent this:

Without knowing anything about the system's actual design, it will be harder to find a power supply that actually fits the case. Your contacts in the forum are correct in that you may need a power supply of higher wattage. If — and this is a big if – your unit complies with the ATX specification, then any standard power supply should work. But like most manufacturers, Dell has been known to pull a few dirty tricks. Their design may be such that only one of their custom power supplies may fit.

They also don't sell parts anyway.

Before I order the seasonic or xfx 450w I wanted to make sure that it will really fit my computer case?

I don't want to get on a long wait list with a charity to pay a lot only to have not work (this happened with a laptop from Easter Seals - new dell out of the box didn't work and no warranty). 

Anyway, I'll get back to testing in a little while.

Thank you very much for your time, consideration, help, understanding, etc.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

your system is an atx standard which means it uses and atx power supply. So an Atx power will fit, and the ones you were linked were atx.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

I was hoping one of the few low income computer places around here if they knew why I wanted that particular power supply would help - but all are doing just computers not parts. Just thought I could save some $ and get a bit quicker. Didn't think they'd let me get a part without a reason - but none sell or give parts.

on the memory test and hard drive test - how do I unzip them before burning to CD?

I got the disks made. Went to run the HD diag and it booted right (F12) but when I did enter it went back to windows.

I've not tried the memdiag yet.

Thank you


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

you need to set the boot order in the BIOS to boot from the cd, second make sure you have enough time set aside because you need to run memtest for atleast 7 passes and this could take several hours (possibly 7 depending on how good your system is).


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

I tried to do the HD diag with the disk and would only give me windows option or memory diagnostic (windows). See attachment.

I downloaded the 2nd version of the HD Diagnostic and it wouldn't run either.

I did run the windows memory since I had it up and it found nothing but understand it's as bad as the Dell version.

I'll try the memdiag now.

Any ideas how to get it to see the disk and run the diagnostic?


----------



## joeten

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

This is a tutorial for sea tools for dos SeaTools for DOS tutorial
this is for memtest 86 + Guide to using Memtest86+ - Geeks to Go Forums
getting into the bios you have already done navigate using the arrow keys and go to the boot tab and set the cd/dvd drive as first boot device and boot from the disc then run the diagnostics


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Thank you.

I'm on a friend's computer as I had no problems getting the memdiag in the BSOD posting test to work and it's been running for almost 4 hours and will continue to run it for a few more hours. There wasn't a problem getting that to boot up into that disc at all with F12. I'll check out the other when the memory test is done. I will probably run the memory test again tomorrow on that computer instead of being on it as it asks to run on cold and warm computer. So far no errors.

Since there was no problem with the memdiag disc maybe just a bad cd for the hddiag and will re-download and run again but either tomorrow or Sunday.

The second memdiag on the cold computer - is that for 7 or 3 passes?

Thank you.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

The memdiag is still at zero but is taking longer and longer to do a pass. It will probably take all night to get to 7 passes. The first pass took about an hour but now at 4 after 6.5 hours. 

If it runs all night - I can't do the cold test in the morning. How long will I have to have it turned off to do that 6 hours or 8 hours?

Thank you.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

I got up to check it and it was on the 5th pass and just as I was leaving the lower half of the screen went red and scrolled a bunch of stuff and rebooted.

*That's a fail - isn't it?*

So, do I do the cold memdiag or just proceed to checking each memory separately and then the slots?


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

After pulling the sticks and cleaning (they already looked clean) the slots I went to reboot and it just beeps. I reseated all the memory sticks but it still just beeps and won't boot up and now something smells like it's burning.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

It looks like it's the #3 slot on the motherboard as I've switched all the sticks around and tried all the slots and it will boot up as long as there is nothing in the #3 slot. Or am I wrong to assume that?

*Do you think it will be expensive to get a motherboard and which one would you suggest?* I would probably take it to a repair place as I don't feel up to replacing a motherboard. But want to be sure of what is being used is decent and not something cheap and stop working.

Also, do you think I can run the computer for a while without replacing the motherboard yet.
*
Should I continue to run tests to see if any other problems?*

Thank you very much.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

the ram sticks should be in slots that match in colour, if slot 3 makes your system un bootable then you can continue to run the system just dont use that slot.

If you are getting a smell of burning when running the system without a stick in slot 3 you need to identify where the burning is coming from. The burning could be your power supply failing as we told you your psu is underpowered for your system.

When power supplies fail especially cheap crap ones they tend to take components with them such as the motherboard, ram and graphics cards. This is why it is always recommended to get a good make of psu.

A good make can fail but the chances of it damaging other components is less.

If you are getting burning and its coming from the psu do not use the computer again until you have replaced the psu.

If it is coming from somewhere else tell us and we will advise.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Burning stopped. Don't think from PSU.

If I decide to replace the motherboard - what do you suggest. I don't game. But I do run the computer most days 8-12 hours, at the least 3-4 hours and most 16 hours. I use to watch tv, read, write, blog, photos (but no photo shop), correspondence and print out forms, etc.

I didn't notice any difference in the color of the RAM slots but it's booting up without anything in the 3 slot. Should I go back and check?

FF is now crashing. Don't know if that is related to hardware failure or not.

Thank you.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

I checked and they didn't match originally the color there are white and black sockets holders and sockets are black. The cards are blue and green and didn't match up so I replaced the same way it was originally - but that also doesn't match the blue or green with the white or black.

Thank you.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Does the PC boot/run properly with the RAM installed that way?


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Yes, both ways it was booting properly.

I'm thinking of taking it for repair as feel there are too many cables to keep right with the ps and also the one suggested doesn't come with cables and the ones on the one I have now are all clipped on with plastic ties.

So would really like a suggestion on motherboard.

Thank you very much.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

if your system boots with the ram that way there is no need to take it for repair because it works.

I once had a motherboard where one slot failed after a year of having it. I had that computer for six years. All power supplies come with cables, the one you were linked was modular meaning you connect only the cables you need instead of having lots of cables you dont need hanging about and getting in the way.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Is it normal with less RAM to take longer to shut down?

Thank you.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*



tierra said:


> Is it normal with less RAM to take longer to shut down?
> 
> Thank you.


No


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

you could have a hard drive problem use the seatools program to check the drive.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Is there a way to find out the information on my motherboard - make, model, etc.

A NPO may help me fix it. So I was wondering what information to give them so it will be easier. As transportation is a problem so would like to just have them get the correct part and fix instead of leaving with them.

Thank you.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

OEM PC's use Mobo's made for them, to their specs, from different manufacturer's. 
The OG3HR7 Mobo you have is available on E-Bay and probably other places.
If the Mobo is replaced, and the replacement is not an exact match, the OS would have to reinstalled and that requires a retail version of the OS.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Thank you.

I'll run the hard drive tests in a couple days - won't be around for at least 2 days, maybe 3 should run by Saturday.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

ok good luck. this post will remain open.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

In the mean time I've been offered 2 old computers, one laptop and one desktop until fix this or get a new on. However, neither has recovery or OS and driver discs. 

I think both have word and both probably have malware, only basic antivirus programs on both, that would have to be removed (and depending on the malware and how corrupt their files are would need reformating) is there a way to do that and also reload Office or word without discs? These are very old and may run office/word before 2010 version out. 

(I have such slow internet connection ms sent me a disc for 2010 but it has a different number than what my computer came with and they told me to only use the number on the disc not what the computer came with - so it's only good with this computer -* or will it be after we change the motherboard*?

Thank you very much.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Nothing wrong with the hard drive it passed the Seagate Long test.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

PS the seagate program was up and running the left side was off screen - in the future if this happens is there anyway to fix this. (I know the old monitors had ways to center things but this monitor only has an on/off button).

Thank you.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

I'll be meeting with the executive director and a tech from a local NPO tomorrow to see if they can help me replace the motherboard and power supply. 

I hope that this fixes all the problems.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Good choice and we sincerely hope it all works out for you.
Please post back with any results.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

HI,
They took it in and left me a replacement and are going to replace the psu and motherboard. I'm sure that they'll check other hardware. Will probably cost ~$200 if they don't have the right motherboard to replace the motherboard and have to replace with something (don't understand) that makes them have to replace the OS with a new copy - then the price will go up for that.

BTW, the machine they left me leaves ~1 inch blank on the bottom of my monitor screen. Anyway to fix that?

I noticed when running the hard drive test that the testing print was off screen to the left.

The old monitors had buttons to middle such things; however this one only has the on/off button.

Many thank to you all for helping me.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

The OS is tied to the Mobo. Replacing the Mobo requires a fresh OS install.
Why not use your old monitor? The shop would only require the tower for service.
The monitor most likely has more buttons. Check along the bottom or the sides. Or, inquire about the monitor at the shop that gave it to you.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

The monitor came with my computer and really only has an on/off button. 

I found out that the loaner computer is set up for older monitors, as it's from a NPO that sells computers to low income and the computers are older, etc.

Thank you


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

I do have another question. My neighbors moved overseas today and left an older desktop that seems better than something I can get at the NPO if my computer is non-fixable or fails in the future. I don't feel like plugging it in and seeing everything - it's an Acer about 5 years old but they had XP on it as didn't like Vista or 7 (maybe not 5 years). There are 4 sticks of memory but not sure if that means 8 GB. It was rather dirty, but not clogged and cleaned it up pretty good (not very light so couldn't see well but got tons of junk out of it) but will clean better later. If I need to use in the future will post about it if problems, etc.

Here are my questions:

They took out the video card and over the slot placed duct tape over it - is that fine or should I be looking for one of those slot covers (don't know what they're called) and how to find the correct one and where? I think I can plug my monitor into the motherboard as there's a port (is that what it's called) for it - or would it really be better to have a video card?

Also, I plan on wrapping up in plastic bags tightly to keep out dust and hopefully moisture - probably 2 or 3 - is that something that is fine to do? If not, what do you suggest to wrap it up in to keep it fairly clean and dry (basement apartment - do run dehumidifier - but that may not be enough)? I know about plastic and static electricity; however, this is for storing it.

Anyway, this should give me a back up computer in the future and if I have the time and energy can pull out and hook up and run ESET and check out other things - suggestions? - won't be anytime soon - I think, unless my computer isn't repairable. (They claim rarely plugged into the internet - but family of 4 and who knows how it was truly used.)

Thank you all for all of your help and information. I've learned a lot but still have a lot more to learn.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

why did they put tape over the slot?

most computer require a graphics card so when you plug in the monitor you can see something.

some computers have onboard video so they can display video with out a video card but you can put one if you want.

The slot for a video is called a pcie slot but the newest type is pcie16, on motherboards next to slots they usually have what the slot is called printed on the board. Most pcie 16 slots are brown or white 

You can wrap your computer up if you want, but they are really not gonna get dusty if there are no fans sucking in any air running.

If you can get the computer and dont really need a better system for anything else then there would be no harm in taking it. If they want money for it though check it out before you buy.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Thank you.

I have no idea why the duct tape - they left it outside of my apartment - they knew I was having computer problems (and have had since the dell was bought for me).

They're gone now - they were selling and mostly giving away everything they had or throwing it away (since moving overseas) and they knew since it was a desktop and older and running XP that probably no one would want it and suggested as back up for me and I agreed. They left it outside my door (without anything but backup disks and mouse and keyboard - which doubt I need the mouse and keyboard) when out and didn't see them again before they left as it was last minute.

If I need to use I'll use the onboard graphics card and see if that works - if not I'm sure the NPO will help again if still around. The loaner computer has no video card either and just plugs into the onboard graphics.

I have dell slot covers but they differ greatly and wouldn't fit. So do you think the duct tape will be OK for now? I guess they must of covered it to keep out dust (but didn't bother to clean the interior of their computer).

Thank you so very much, once again.


----------



## gcavan

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Might look a bit 'ghetto' but it'll be fine. Have had to do the same when I couldn't find a cover to fit.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Thank you so much.

Back to the other computer in being fixed. If they don't have to replace the OS (really hoping not) - do you think that the OS was getting a bit buggy from the bad hardware? Or do you think that it was just the bad hardware and the OS wasn't getting corrupted from it?

Thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Os dont go bad because your hardware doesn't work properly, OSs will show errors if it cant detect hardware but cannot get corrupted by it.

Generally OS get corrupted because updates are not applied and people get viruses.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Do NOT wrap any electronic devices in plastic. Changes in ambient temps will cause condensation. If you feel it needs to be covered, use a material cover.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

I just heard from the NPO and the graphics and 3 out of 4 memory slots were out on the motherboard. They haven't found a replacement yet. I don't think they've found anything else wrong with the computer, but know I want a larger power supply and agree it's needed but they're not sure about the one suggested (something about it runs only at 80%(?)). They don't know what caused the motherboard to fail.

They haven't found a replacement for the motherboard yet. They are backlogged and may be a week or more (they originally thought it'd be fixed by now, if they could find the right parts).

Thank you.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

"(something about it runs only at 80%(?)" in a PSU is highly likely to be the cause of the Mobo damage.
Good quality is the primary concern for a PSU.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

I've not heard back from the NPO and they said 1-2 weeks to fix it when they took the computer in for repair. They knew it was supposed to be repaired and if unrepairable (unable to find a motherboard that would work in it) to let me know as I wanted at least the hard drive back. I've emailed and no response and called and was told not to call back. Any ideas what to do next. It's been 5.5 weeks, they should at least update me if they're really going to try to fix it - right?

Any ideas what to do next?

Thank you.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*



tierra said:


> I've emailed and no response and called and was told not to call back. Any ideas what to do next.


Go to the facility, get your PC back, take it to a reputable PC shop.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

I can't get to them, I'm disabled, housebound, and don't drive and they're not in the same city. They came up here to pick it up.

I've also not been able to find a reputable repair shop in Seattle anywhere close to where I live.

Thank you very much.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

I found out, even though the NPO was suggested by the library and 2 old, solid computer charities that couldn't help me at the time, that it is illegal and the WA Sec of State office told me to file complaint with police - but told civil and filed complaints with the AG & BBB.

I just heard that my family is looking into either a cousin building me a computer or Puget Sound Systems building one for me. *Anyone know about Puget Sound Systems (aka Puget Systems)? * They have A+ rating with BBB; however, can't find anything else on them.

Thank you very much for your advice and support.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

I am not from your country so couldn't comment on Puget. Your probably better off getting your cousin to do it, if he actually knows what he is doing.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Thank you.

Yes. He works on computer hardware for a living and built his own computer. 

However, he lives in another part of the country, so not able to help me trouble shoot or replace things if something goes wrong.


----------



## joeten

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Hi well I found their site with no problem Puget Custom Computers, America's Custom Computer Leader
this is one of their systems and it is expensive but I will let GBL have a look and make comment as my feeling is stay away they are over priced Puget Serenity Pro Desktop specs the best course is build your own as 1 it will come in at a affordable price, 2 you can pick good quality parts, 3 you have full control over all aspects of the build, 4 you will learn a lot and will gain experience on building and troubleshooting along the way, and last but not least the guys here will help you all the way along with both advice and encouragement.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Do you know how I can learn to build my own?

Thank you.


----------



## joeten

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Yes their are a lot of resources the folks here can provide you with and they can also walk you through it plus answer any questions you may have. first take a look at our sticky http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2013-a-668661.html


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Yep I agree build your own.

Youtube has many videos on how to build a computer, newegg has videos on it and you could use google to see if there are more.

Now I don't know what your disability is but if your hands are ok and your coordination is so so you shouldn't have any issues in building a pc.

Let me tell you a little secret that everyone will know now, when I was 14 months old my biological father kicked me in the head. My foster parents were told I would most likely be brain damaged and that my left side of my body wouldn't work very well ever and not expect me to finish school let alone go to university.

My left side doesn't work aswell as my right side and I am not brain damaged but I can get over that and I finished school and I went to uni. If I can builkd a pc just about anyone can.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

Well, I'd like to be able to build my own computer but I wouldn't be able to watch the vids. I wish there was someone up here to watch and guide me; however, I don't know anyone.

My dad just called and he's basically going ahead with this computer purchase and wants me to talk to them, even when I brought up the idea of building my own computer for less. But without knowing someone up here he won't let me do it, and I'd be overwhelmed.

I have ME, FM + AS (arthritis in hips and back making it difficult to bend - other joints too like thumbs - but not as bad). some other things associated with ME. So energy, stamina, immune problems (but catching things easily and dysfunction), inflammation, mobility and pain are the major problems and sometimes I'm bedridden. 

I did try to get into a program up here where you do 30 hours of volunteer working on hardware and they give you a computer; however, they got rid of the program and not sure if I could have gone in when I was able or set schedule. I thought that if I learned hardware that way I could build my own computer and it wouldn't be so overwhelming to do the first time on my own.

Anyway, seems to be out of my hands as my dad wants to finalize the purchase.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

well if your dad wants to that then that's ok, nothing to worry about.


----------



## tierra

*Re: is there a program for monitoring temperature in a desktop*

I did talk with them and they said that they stress test everything and free labor and tech support for life. 

They also will fix locally for just parts any computer and I think my Acer laptop (I use only for backup) has the heat sink paste issue common to them (seems like it from the symptoms and what I've read), but not sure so that would be a cheap solution for me to have them look for free and if something like that fix it for me. 

The guy I talked with seemed knowledgeable and their tech support is local too.

Since it looks like I'll be getting a new computer we can close this thread, and anyway, the other computer is gone.

Thank you all so very much.


----------



## joeten

Good luck with the new computer hope you enjoy it


----------

